# 6-16, yellow river



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Launch at 6:00 this morning and started with the popping bug. The small bream were eating it up with a few good ones mixed in here and there. Also landed several good bass with the popping bug including three keepers. Then I switched over and caught a few bream and two crappie on the mini strike king spinnerbait, so that was fun too. Quit around 10:00, didn't keep a thing just out for the fun of it...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

....


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

...


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good trip. How is the water level?


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great going Jcoss! Wish I could have tried it today or tomorrow, but other committments. Hopefully, the bream, catfish & river condition will wait on me until next week.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

excellent! - feisty crappie!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice good job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good mix....good job as usual brother!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We got some hefty storms through here today but it was nice early and later in the afternoon. Nice catch over there. I'm looking at the Shoal for a trip upriver on Saturday. Was across the bridge on 90 today and it was up and getting muddy....and of course running fast after the morning rain.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a right fun morning.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice fishing trip! Just moved here from North Carolina and I want to put my jonboat into some of the rivers here and see if I can learn a new style of fishing.

When the rivers get swollen and stained due to rain, how long does it typically take for them to come back to normal again?

Any tips for a river novice are welcome!

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice fishing trip! Just moved here from North Carolina and I want to put my jonboat into some of the rivers here and see if I can learn a new style of fishing.
> 
> When the rivers get swollen and stained due to rain, how long does it typically take for them to come back to normal again?
> 
> ...


Just depends on how high they get and if it continues to rain, typically about a week though. This year it seems about the time they get right it rains more


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

bowfisher91 said:


> Good trip. How is the water level?


I was on upper yellow and conditions were great, good level and color.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice fishing trip! Just moved here from North Carolina and I want to put my jonboat into some of the rivers here and see if I can learn a new style of fishing.
> 
> When the rivers get swollen and stained due to rain, how long does it typically take for them to come back to normal again?
> 
> ...


Keep and eye on water levels here...

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=mob&gage=mlgf1

Under 4' is fishable, better when under 3'

For bream try crickets and worms for live bait, mini crankbaits and spinnerbaits, beetle spins for artificial's for bream. For bass try plastic worms and creature baits such as brush hogs, cranks, and spinnerbaits. Also I like top water in the summer months early in the morning.

Also from this same site you can find water levels for all our rivers and creeks..


----------

